# Possible New Tools



## Kyle (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't heard much on AC: Wii or.... anything. So.. I thought I would make a topic like this: what tools can you expect in the upcoming AC? I have a idea of two...

Lantern - After 10:00 PM to 5:00 AM, it will get very dark. Using a lantern will give you a idea to where fossils can be or even locate certain wildlife like bugs with this handy tool.

Metal Detector - Some items get very tricky to find. So this can help in your hunt, and even find some of the rarest treasures you could imagine...

P.S. Please... no stupid ideas. Like "TIME MACHINE THAT YOU CAN GO BACK IN TIME AND HIT THE MONEY ROCK 50,0000000000 MORE TIMES LOL" or "NUKES TO BLOW UP MY FRIENDS TOWN CAUSE HE DIDNT GIVE ME A BIDOOF ((((((((((((((((((((((("


----------



## JJH (Oct 30, 2007)

TIME MACHINE THAT YOU CAN GO BACK IN TIME AND HIT THE MONEY ROCK 50,0000000000 MORE TIMES LOL OR NUKES TO BLOW UP MY FRIENDS TOWN CAUSE HE DIDNT GIVE ME A BIDOOF (((((((((((((((((((((((

Pickaxe- I'd like to see a mining feature added, like in Harvest Moon. This would require a pickaxe, and you could sell what you mine or show it off in your house.

Tookit- Used to build objects like a fence around your garden or maybe even a bridge or shed. But not for upgrading your house.

I don't know, both of these could have goods and bads. I think if Nintendo could choose how each feature worked it would be a great addition. Also, I like your lantern idea.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 30, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> TIME MACHINE THAT YOU CAN GO BACK IN TIME AND HIT THE MONEY ROCK 50,0000000000 MORE TIMES LOL OR NUKES TO BLOW UP MY FRIENDS TOWN CAUSE HE DIDNT GIVE ME A BIDOOF (((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> Pickaxe- I'd like to see a mining feature added, like in Harvest Moon. This would require a pickaxe, and you could sell what you mine or show it off in your house.
> 
> ...


 Regarding the Toolkit and Pickaxe, the pickaxe sounds alot like the shovel.  They both excavate items like fossils.

Also I might see how people might abuse the toolkit to where they might make the whole river covered up. Then again, it could be limited to how far in feet.


----------



## JJH (Oct 30, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Also I might see how people might abuse the toolkit to where they might make the whole river covered up. Then again, it could be limited to how far in feet.


 That's what I was thinking. Nintendo would have to be careful with what players can and can't do with it.


----------



## dogs rule (Oct 31, 2007)

Diving Equipment-so you can search the sea bed


----------



## MGMT (Nov 2, 2007)

dogs rule said:
			
		

> Diving Equipment-so you can search the sea bed


 I like that idea!

Possibly farm equipment, but tht would make it too much like Harvest Moon.


----------



## Average-Joe101 (Nov 2, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Pickaxe- I'd like to see a mining feature added, like in Harvest Moon. This would require a pickaxe, and you could sell what you mine or show it off in your house.
> 
> Tookit- Used to build objects like a fence around your garden or maybe even a bridge or shed. But not for upgrading your house.
> 
> I don't know, both of these could have goods and bads. I think if Nintendo could choose how each feature worked it would be a great addition. Also, I like your lantern idea.



I think both these ideas would be good for AC: Wii. Other ideas:

    A Hoe- This could be used to make flower gardens as well as vegetable  gardens, much like the fruit tree orchard idea. This idea is basically the same as the shovel.

   A Fruit Stand- This coud be where on a certain day of the week, a new character comes to your town and sell you exotic fruit. This would save the trouble of going to someone elses town and stealing their's.

  A Bank- This would be the same as the one in the post office, but it would have other features such as loans and the stalk exchange (I mean Turnips).

These would make geat additions to AC: Wii. :yes:  :yes:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Nov 3, 2007)

Tools

1. Computer/Laptop-used to communicate with friends, organize yout town, manage items, etc. Also, there can be upgrades so you can take pictures and send them to friends.

2. Sewing Machine-make your own clothes!

3. Shopping Bags-put items in.

4. Fertilizer-make plants grow faster

5. _____-Check weather, check precipitation, etc.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 3, 2007)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Tools
> 
> 1. Computer/Laptop-used to communicate with friends, organize yout town, manage items, etc. Also, there can be upgrades so you can take pictures and send them to friends.
> 
> ...


 Wow, those are some pretty good ideas.

But your sewing machine idea would put the Sables out of business. And then Nook would whack you.


----------



## Brewster (Nov 3, 2007)

Phone- Call online friends to communicate in real time and call neighbors to see if they are home/leave a message instead of mail.


----------



## dogs rule (Nov 4, 2007)

Brewster said:
			
		

> Phone- Call online friends to communicate in real time and call neighbors to see if they are home/leave a message instead of mail.


 great idea


----------



## Tyler (Nov 4, 2007)

ROKET LAUNCHER TO KIELL NOOOK! LAWLWLAWL

nah but it really depends if AC will be a MMO or not. If so the phone idea would be great. But first I think they'd need to add a Mic system.


----------



## JJH (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry about reviving a thread that's been inactive for two weeks but I just thought of a pretty good one.

aPod- You can take you K.K. Slider bootleg and trade it in or something like that for a "(Insert song name) Download", which you would then use with your aPod (Bought at Nook's) and be able to play K.K. music anywhere.

I just thought of this when I was listening to Go K.K. Rider. I wanted to listen longer but was getting kind of bored just sitting in my house.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 21, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Sorry about reviving a thread that's been inactive for two weeks but I just thought of a pretty good one.
> 
> aPod- You can take you K.K. Slider bootleg and trade it in or something like that for a "(Insert song name) Download", which you would then use with your aPod (Bought at Nook's) and be able to play K.K. music anywhere.
> 
> I just thought of this when I was listening to Go K.K. Rider. I wanted to listen longer but was getting kind of bored just sitting in my house.


 The MP3 idea is good, but calling it aPod is just not good. Too much of a spin off to real life.


----------

